# What's worse Lice or fleas!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Just when I thought Fleas were a nuisance…lice ar3 the ultimate worse.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh I used to be a hairdresser, and one of my fears was someone with lice coming into the salon. Knock on wood, I haven t encountered any, and hope I never do!! Good luck and I understand you being upset!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Both of my girls had it in middle school. What a pain. I'm a nurse and when we had the health fair at school every year I always got stuck with lice duty. I think I had the imaginary itch for days.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Cyndilou said:


> Both of my girls had it in middle school. What a pain. I'm a nurse and when we had the health fair at school every year I always got stuck with lice duty. I think I had the imaginary itch for days.


I wld never do that job...one of my friends is the school nurse who has that duty...she said its everywhere right now.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yuck, for some reason Lice just sounds worse!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Who would think a nice lady of 49 (don't rush it) would get lice?:smpullhair:

(I just found myself absent-mindedly scratching my head.)


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Joann, I used to do hair but luckily never had to deal with lice! However, I have had to deal with fleas several times! Bless your heart! I hate bugs of any kind!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

My daughter got it in second grade from a friend she spent the night with. It was a nightmare. I got a prescription treatment from the pediatrician because they said lice were becoming resistant to the over the counter treatments. Also, we had to treat all our furniture, carpets, bedding, etc. I put any stuffed or cloth type toys in the dryer on high heat or in a plastic garbage bag tied tightly for a couple of weeks. Unfortunately, I must've missed an egg or something because it came back in two weeks. That time, I slathered her hair in mayonnaise, put a plastic shower cap on over it snugly, and had her sleep overnight in that. I felt so sorry for her! But after combing it with the flea comb the next morning and washing out all the mayo, she had the most beautiful conditioned hair and she has never had any lice since. She's 26 y/o now. Good luck and I really hate it for you. If it makes you feel any better, they say lice is a clean hair disease. I made sure my daughter wore hairspray in her hair for the longest time after that ordeal to help keep her from getting it again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> My daughter got it in second grade from a friend she spent the night with. It was a nightmare. I got a prescription treatment from the pediatrician because they said lice were becoming resistant to the over the counter treatments. Also, we had to treat all our furniture, carpets, bedding, etc. I put any stuffed or cloth type toys in the dryer on high heat or in a plastic garbage bag tied tightly for a couple of weeks. Unfortunately, I must've missed an egg or something because it came back in two weeks. That time, I slathered her hair in mayonnaise, put a plastic shower cap on over it snugly, and had her sleep overnight in that. I felt so sorry for her! But after combing it with the flea comb the next morning and washing out all the mayo, she had the most beautiful conditioned hair and she has never had any lice since. She's 26 y/o now. Good luck and I really hate it for you. If it makes you feel any better, they say lice is a clean hair disease. I made sure my daughter wore hairspray in her hair for the longest time after that ordeal to help keep her from getting it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My daughter also got it in the second grade from a sleepover and I was just telling someone that it had to be one of the worse things we had to go thru!
So between the fleas and now this, I have washed every sheet, blanket, towels, vacuumed every inch of my house every day for over a month, only to start over. 
I'm on day 2 and I only found a few strays today but I'm so creeped out over it.
I'm wrapping tonight in the mayo since the treatment has made my hair like straw and I pray they go away!
The Vet must think I'm nuts bcuz I called there asking if Lacie could get them and thankfully they said NO so at least that's one less thing to worry about...whew!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yeah when my girls got it I ended up with it too. What a nightmare.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

EEEEEE I would be running around with a bottle of apple cider vinegar !!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thankfully in all my years of 'salon-work'..never had to deal with lice! However when in cosmotology school we had one a week of 'clinic'... ( worked on the public where they got discount pricing).

One day another gal got a little grade-school child. Child's aunt and another lady dropped her off to get haircut before school started. (She was from a local orphanage!!!) It was discovered the poor child was infested.... even open sores from them!!!
The student to whom the child was assigned refused to do her.( her right to so so) The Instructor came and asked me if I would...explaining the situation. ( Technically the school could deny doing her).
BUT he felt so sorry for her and so did I. I agreed to do her, and we took her to a remote portion of the school.. he mixed up some concoction to treat them, and it did seem to work. He guided me in protecting myself as well. He sure 'reamed' those ladies out when they came to pick up the little girl! ( Had me keep the child in another area until he did so). 
I never picked up any thank goodness!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I never thought of that as an occupational hazard...gross! the cats had fleas twice....what a pain! some of the neighborhood kids had it a few years ago....I was kind of nervous because when I walked Jodi around the block they would normally all flock to him and pet him. After I knew some kids had it I was cautious about the ones coming to greet us not sure of who had what. I'm not sure if Jodi could have got lice from kids??


----------

